# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλούβα ή Κλουβί????

## Nick

Τελικά τι είναι το καλύτερο για τα πουλιά μας και ιδιαίτερα για τις καρδερίνες που ασχολούμε περισσότερο, να τα έχουμε σε ξεχωριστά κλουβιά και να τα ενώνουμε μόνο την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής ή να τα έχουμε σε μεγάλη κλούβα όλα μαζί όλο τον χρόνο? 
Τώρα τα έχω το καθένα σε δικό του κλουβί 90cm και μερικά σε 60άρες ζευγαρώστρες 

Σκέφτομαι να κάνω μία κλούβα 2,50 ύψος-1.20 μήκος και 70 πλάτος,να τα βάλω όλα μαζί και να πιάσουν μόνα τους ζευγάρι την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής τι λέτε αξίζει η να τα αφήσω όπως έχουν?

----------


## mitsman

Καλησπερα Νικο!!!! Γνωμη μου ειναι τα ξεωριστα κλουβια αν θες εκτροφη.... αν δεν θες εκτροφη τοτε μπορεις να κανεις και αυτο με την κλουβα.... αν θες ομως να εχεις το μεγιστο των επιτυχιων στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο το καθε ζευγαρι το κλουβι του!

Εγω το εχω δοκιμασει σε καναρινια που ειναι και ποιο ευκολα και εφαγα τα μουτρα μου!!!!!

----------


## Nick

Γεια σου Δημήτρη!!!
Θέλω ότι καλύτερο για τα πουλιά μου με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται!
Γι΄αυτο ρωτάω για να παίρνω γνώμες.... σίγουρα σε ξεχωριστώ κλουβί ελέγχονται καλύτερα αλλά και η κλούβα κάτι καλύτερο θα προσφέρει....

----------


## mitsman

Θα προσφερει ποδαγρα, αδυναμια ελεγχου ποσοτητα σιτισης, τσακωμους, δυσκολια ελεγχου των πουλιως, αδυναμια ελεγου κουτσουλιων, στρεσαρισμα καθε φορα που προσπαθουμε να πιασουμε ενα, μεταδοτικοτητα ασθενειων (αν ενα αρρωστησει θα κολλησουν ολα)...... βεβαια θα εχεις το καλο οτι θα πετανε λιγο περισσοτερο και οτι θα εχεις να καθαρισεις μονο ενα κλουβι!

----------


## Nick

Ένταξη με κάλυψες πλήρως!!!!
Το καθάρισμα δεν με πειράζει ίσα ίσα το απολαμβάνω! Οπότε θα μείνουν ως έχουν!

----------


## mitsman

Νικο εχεις δει τις κατασκευες που εχω κανει και ξερεις τι λεφτα εχω ξοδεψει.....

Εγω αυτο εχω παρατηρησει και στο λεω με καθε ειλικρινεια!!! Απο εκει και περα δεν λεω οτι ειναι αυτο το σωστο.... ας μας πουνε και τα αλλα παιδια την αποψη τους!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Καλησπερα Νικο!!!! Γνωμη μου ειναι τα ξεωριστα κλουβια αν θες εκτροφη.... αν δεν θες εκτροφη τοτε μπορεις να κανεις και αυτο με την κλουβα.... αν θες ομως να εχεις το μεγιστο των επιτυχιων στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο το καθε ζευγαρι το κλουβι του!
> 
> Εγω το εχω δοκιμασει σε καναρινια που ειναι και ποιο ευκολα και εφαγα τα μουτρα μου!!!!!


Δεν ειναι καλυτερα να ειναι τα θυληκα ολα μαζι ....και τα αρσενικα μονα τους ?

----------


## PAIANAS

Στην κλούβα ...τα παιδιά του Ζεβεδαίου ποιόν είχανε πατέρα ?
Στην κλούβα ...ανάψτε το φως να οργανωθούμε ρε παιδιά 
Στην κλούβα ...επτά νομά σ'ένα δωμά ...
Στην κλούβα ...είμασταν δυό ,είμασταν τρεις ,γίναμε χίλιοι δεκατρείς ..

Στο κλουβί ..καμαρούλα μια σταλιά 2 χ 3 ,πόθοι και λατρεία τοίχος και φιλιά..
Στο κλουβί ...μοναχός σου χόρευε κι όσο θέλεις πήδα ...
Στο κλουβί ...γυφτοπούλα στο χαμάμ..
Στο κλουβί ...θα ήθελα να είχα ένα και δύο και τρία και τέσσερα παιδιά ..

*Φτιάξε την κλούβα για τους νεοσσούς ..η καρδερίνα θέλει χώρο και η σωστή ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών προυποθέτει άπλετο χώρο για δυνάμωμα και εξάσκηση .

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Δημήτρη !! 
Φέτος η Καρδερίνες στο κλουβί τους για να αποφύγω.... όλα τα παραπάνω !! Στην μεγάλη ζευγαρώστρα έχεις τον απόλυτο έλεγχο !!
 Και σε ποιόν δεν θα άρεσε να βλέπει τα ζευγάρια του όλα χύμα μέσα σε μια μεγάλη κλούβα....να επιλέγουν της φωλιές τους και το ταίρι τους μονά τους !!! Όλα αυτά καλά....Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν..... !!! *

----------


## vag21

> Τελικά τι είναι το καλύτερο για τα πουλιά μας και ιδιαίτερα για τις καρδερίνες που ασχολούμε περισσότερο, να τα έχουμε σε ξεχωριστά κλουβιά και να τα ενώνουμε μόνο την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής ή να τα έχουμε σε μεγάλη κλούβα όλα μαζί όλο τον χρόνο? 
> Τώρα τα έχω το καθένα σε δικό του κλουβί 90cm και μερικά σε 60άρες ζευγαρώστρες 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να κάνω μία κλούβα 2,50 ύψος-1.20 μήκος και 70 πλάτος,να τα βάλω όλα μαζί και να πιάσουν μόνα τους ζευγάρι την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής τι λέτε αξίζει η να τα αφήσω όπως έχουν?


εμενα παντως μου αρεσει παρα πολυ ο τροπος που προστατευεις τα πουλακια σου.εχεις ανοιξει καπου θεμα για την κατασκευη τους?

----------


## ninos

Έγω τώρα που βλέπω την συμπεριφορά τους στην κλούβα δεν την αλλάζω με τίποτα. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα καλύτερα για τα πουλάκια απο το να "πετάνε" αντί να πηδάνε απο κλαδί σε κλαδί. Το θέμα ασθένειας είναι όντως ένας σημαντικός παράγοντας που πρέπει να προσέξεις. Το πιάσημο τους δεν είναι τόσο πρόβλημα, εαν την κανεις με τον παρακάτω τρόπο που αναφέρω.

Εμένα η γνώμη μου είναι να προχωρήσεις στην μεγάλη κλούβα που έχεις στο νου σου, *αλλά* να της δώσεις την δυνατότητα να την χωρίζεις σε 3 μέρη και να την φτιάξεις σε ορόφους. Έτσι σε κάθε όροφο μπορείς να έχεις μέχρι και 3 κλουβιά. Στην προετοιμασία της αναπαραγωγής βάζεις οπωσδήποτε τα χωρίσματα για να έχει το κάθε ζευγάρι τον χωρο του. Απλά εκεί δεν βολεύει εαν έχεις αρκετά πουλάκια. Ίσως θα πρέπει να κρατήσεις τις ζευγαρώστρες για την περίπτωση αυτή.

----------


## jk21

για μενα αλλο καρδερινες και αλλο καναρινια .

τα καναρινια εκτος αναπαραγωγης τα αρσενικα σε μεγαλη κλουβα πτησης και το ιδιο σε ξεχωρη (πιο χαμηλος οροφος ) τα θηλυκα  μονα χωρις αρσενικα .αν εχεις καναρινια φωνης ,ο δασκαλος μονος του την περιοδο διδασκαλιας πιο ψηλα απο ολα .πλησιαζοντας η αναπαραγωγη σε ζευγαρωστες τα ζευγαρια στην αρχη χωρις οπτικη επαφη και αν δεν γινεται εστω με χωρισμα πλεγμα .στη συνεχεια μονο πλεγμα και στο τελος ενωμενα ,ωσπου να χωρισουν στο τελος της τριτης γεννας .ο χωρισμος αρσενικων θηλυκων δημιουργει περισσοτερο ποθο πριν μπει η ανοιξη ,ενω παραλληλα ελεγχουμε να ειναι και τα δυο ετοιμα πριν τα ενωσουμε ,για να μην εχουμε καυγαδες εντονους .ο χωρισμος των ζευγαριων σε πουλια  που δεν ειναι ηδη 2-3 χρονιες ζευγαρι σταθερο ,δεν τα ενοχλει απο θεμα στρεσσαρισματος

οι καρδερινες ειναι πουλια που θελουν ειτε σαν ζευγαρι ειτε απλα για να διαβιωνουν ανετα ,μια κλουβα φαρδους (το ιδανικο για μενα 1.2 ) απο 70 π και πανω .θα σου ελεγα να χωρισεις σαν τοπια τον χωρο σε δυο μερη .ενα που θα εχεις εντονη καλυψη στα καγκελα αλλα και εντος με καποια πραγματικα ή ψευτικα φυτα ,οπου καπου εκει απο τη μεση και πανω θα μπαινουν 2 φωλιες ανα ζευγαρι για να διαλεγουν .το αλλο μισο θα ειναι πιο ξεφωτο με ισα ισα ενα σχοινι για πατηθρα (οχι ισο αλλα να κανει καμπυλη σαν κλαδι ) και εκει καθε τοσο θα αλλαζεις με κλαδια απο τη φυση και σπορους πανω τους ,το τοπιο βοσκησης .εκει θα εχεις και χωρο για το μπανιο και για ταιστρες .αν και πολλοι χωριζουν το ζευγαρι ,επειδη ειναι πουλια συναισθηματικα και στρεσσαρονται ,αν εχεις καποια δεμενα μην τα χωριζεις .δεν αντιδρουν σαν τα καναρινια .αν παλι χωρισεις αρσενικα απο θηλυκα ,να εχεις το νου σου να ειναι σε μεγαλο χωρο με αρκετες ταιστρες ωστε να μην τσακωνονται για την διεκδικηση του χωρου αλλα και της τροφης

----------


## mitsman

Στελιο οι ζευγαρωστρες που εχουμε οι 90αρες ειναι σαν την κλουβα σου σχεδον..... κοιταξτε καλυτερα το πρωτο ποστ του φιλου μου Νικου.... Θελει σε μια πραγματικα μεγαλη κλουβα  να βαλει για παραδειγμα 3 ζευγαρια καρδερινες.... εγω προβλέπω 100% αποτυχια!!!!!

ΑΝ ελεγε σε αυτη την κλουβα να εβαζε ενα ζευγαρι μονο τοτε ναι... να το δεχτω!!!! αλλα παραπανω ζευγαρια δεν γινεται... απλα δεν γινεται!!!

Δεν ειναι τυχαιο που οι μεγαλυτεροι εκτροφεις ιθαγενων ανα τον κοσμο εχουν σε καθε κλουβι ενα και μονο ζευγαρι!

----------


## jk21

σαφως αν μιλαμε για ζευγαρια ενα μονο .αν μιλαμε πουλια του ιδιου φυλου θηλυκα σε μια 90 αρα μπορει και 3 πιστευω .αρσενικα τα φοβαμαι ....

----------


## mitsman

Τα θηλυκα γιατι δεν πιστευετε οτι τσακωνονται???????? για δοκιμαστε το.... σφαζονται.... εγω το εχω δοκιμασει!

----------


## teo24

Εξαρταται κι απ τον χαρακτηρα του πουλιου.Εγω σε 80αρα εχω 3 θυληκα.Μια δυο φορες το πολυ κανανε αγριαδες οι δυο αδερφες αλλα μεινανε εκει.Τα πανε πολυ καλα και πολλες φορες ταιζονται η φιλιουνται(δεν καταλαβαινω).

----------


## PAIANAS

Να τον ακούτε το Δημήτρη !..Ξέρει τι γράφει ...Και έχει δίκιο !
Το πουλί αυτό είναι απρόβλεπτο .Οτιδήποτε κι αν το ''ενοχλήσει'' απλά δεν προχωράει σε αναπαραγωγή .Όσο για τις θηλυκές, αν δεν είναι μαζί από το φθινόπωρο (και σε μεγάλο χώρο) ..σκοτώνονται !
Φέτος, λόγω ελλείψεως χώρου ..έβαλα σε χώρο 2 χ 1 χ 1, 2 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες και ένα καναρίνια..Το μόνο που πήρα ήταν καναρίνια .

----------


## Stragalini

Νομίζω οτι οι 90cm ζευγαρωστρες που έχεις ειναι οτι καλύτερο για το καθε ζευγάρι , ειναι αρκετός χώρος .Την κλούβα οπς ειπε και ο Δημήτρης φτιάξτην για τα μικρά .
Εμένα μου άρεσαν πολύ έτσι όπος τα εχεις περιποιημένα .

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παιδιά ας μην είμαστε απόλυτη ότι δεν προχωράνε σε αναπαραγωγή πολλά ζευγάρια καρδερίνες μαζί σε 1 κλούβα !!!! Εχω δει σε μεγάλη κλούβα να υπάρχουν 4 φωλιές από της οποίες οι 2 είναι με αυγά, και οι άλλες 2 με πουλιά μέσα !!!!!*

----------


## PAIANAS

Κανείς δεν πρέπει να είναι απόλυτος. Αλλά είναι κρίμα να ρισκάρει και να χάσει μια χρονιά .
Άλεξ εξαρτάται και από το μέγεθος της κλούβας, αλλά και από το πόσο κοινωνικοποιημένα είναι τα πουλιά .
Ακόμα όμως κι αν όλα πάνε κατ ευχήν, πως θα μπορέσει να διαχωρίσει από ποιό ζευγάρι είναι τα μικρά ,πως θα μπορέσει να δαχτυλιδώσει (βασική προυπόθεση στην εκτροφή ιθαγενών) και πως θα ξέρει ποιό πουλί ταίριαξε με ποιό .

----------


## mitsman

> *Εχω δει σε μεγάλη κλούβα να υπάρχουν 4 φωλιές από της οποίες οι 2 είναι με αυγά, και οι άλλες 2 με πουλιά μέσα !!!!!*


Μιλαμε παντα για καρδερινες, ετσι? Εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε!!! αν μπορεις δειξε μας και εμας!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Νίκο τα είδα σε κλούβα 6.50μ χ 3.50π χ 2.50 υψος !! Αρκετά μεγάλη κλούβα όντως για τέτοια δουλειά !! Πάντως λόγο του ότι κρατώ μια επαφή με το παιδί , απ' ότι μου έχει πει, μέχρι σήμερα που μιλάμε τα ζευγάρια του είναι τα ίδια εδώ και 4-5 χρόνια !! Βγάζει κάθε χρόνο μικρά, τα δαχτυλιδώνει και τα χωρίζει αμέσως σε κλούβες 1χ1χ2 αν θυμάμαι καλά !!  *

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Μιλαμε παντα για καρδερινες, ετσι? Εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε!!! αν μπορεις δειξε μας και εμας!



*Βεβαίως και μπορώ να σας δείξω Δημήτρη !!! Αναμένεται....*

----------


## mitsman

Περιμενω... 4 φωλιες καρδερινας 2 να κλωσσανε αυγα και 2 με καρδερινακια μεσα και ολα αυτα σε μια κλουβα!!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη ..εδώ δε μιλάμε για κλούβα .Μιλάμε για δωμάτιο ..είναι πάνω από 20 μέτρα .

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ορίστε και το σχετικό βίντεο !!! Κλούβα αποκλειστικά με Καρδερίνες σε αναπαραγωγική περίοδο !! Στείλτε mail στο παιδί και μιλήστε μαζί του !!! Γιατί κανείς δεν τα γνωρίζει όλα.... αν δεν δει πρώτα !!! 

*4 φωλιες καρδερινας 2 να κλωσσανε αυγα και 2 με καρδερινακια μεσα και ολα αυτα σε μια κλουβα!!!!!

*




*Αυτό είναι το μεγάλο όνειρο μου !! Να πετύχω κάτι αντίστοιχο..... αποκλειστικά με Καρδερίνες  !!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

> *Ορίστε και το σχετικό βίντεο !!! Κλούβα αποκλειστικά με Καρδερίνες σε αναπαραγωγική περίοδο !! Στείλτε mail στο παιδί και μιλήστε μαζί του !!! Γιατί κανείς δεν τα γνωρίζει όλα.... αν δεν δει πρώτα !!! 
> 
> *4 φωλιες καρδερινας 2 να κλωσσανε αυγα και 2 με καρδερινακια μεσα και ολα αυτα σε μια κλουβα!!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Αυτό είναι το μεγάλο όνειρο μου !! Να πετύχω κάτι αντίστοιχο..... αποκλειστικά με Καρδερίνες  !!*



*Την κλούβα την διαθέτω.....λίγο μικρότερη σε τετραγωνικά βέβαια από τον φίλο...... αλλά εδώ θα είμαστε και θα το δούμε όλοι μαζί παρέα !! Κάποια στιγμή....και αυτός ο στόχος μου θα πιαστεί !!!!*

----------


## mitsman

4 φωλιες 3 με μικρα μια με 2 αυγα... καμμια με 5αδα!!!! καμμια καρδερινα να κλωσσαει και μισο στρεμα κλουβα... ελπιζω ο Δαμιανος να δει το θεμα κ να μας γραψει λεπτομεριες!

----------


## PAIANAS

Είναι γιατί το κάθε πουλί βρήκε τη βολή του και το χώρο του .Βλέπετε ότι μία δεν της άρεσε η προαποφασισμένη θέση της φωλιάς και έφτιαξε δικιά της στα φυλλώματα..Επαναλαμβάνω όμως αυτή δεν είναι κλούβα (σαν αυτή που σκέφτεται ο Νικόλας) . Είναι δωμάτιο και μάλιστα με δέντρο στη μέση που οριοθετεί και ''καμουφλάρει''  !

----------


## jk21

Με προλαβε ο Δημητρης .. το παιδι ειναι μελος μας .ξερω οτι καποια στιγμη σταματησε να ασχολειται με εκτεταμενο χωρο ,αν και ηταν κατι που με απογοητευσε .δεν ξερω τι ηταν αυτο που δεν μπορουσε να διορθωσει .θα μας πει υποθετω οταν το δει και κεινος .ομως πριν να πει κατι ,θα ρισκαρω να πω οτι μην ειστε σιγουροι οτι οσα ηταν τα θηλυκα ηταν και τα αρσενικα εκει μεσα .ακομα και σε τοσο μεγαλο χωρο ,ακομα και καμουφλαρισμενο να κοβεται καταλληλα οπτικα σε μερη  , οπως λεει ο Νικος σωστα ...

Αλεξ οταν πιστευω κατι πολυ ,επιμενω και το θυμασαι ! στο χωρο σου οχι 3 ,2 μονο αρσενικα ελευθερα  δυσκολο να ζευγαρωσουν με θηλυκιες χωρις να εχεις ατυχηματα .θα το κανουν ισως αλλα με θυσιες ... ο χωρος κυριαρχιας την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ,σε πουλια που υπαρχουν ακομα στη φυση και σε απογονους τους που δεν μπορει να ειναι πανω απο 2-3 γεννιες  ,ειναι τεραστιο κεκτημενο ! αν ενα αρσενικο δεν κυριαρχει στο χωρο ,δεν ειναι ευκολο να υποταξει -βατεψει ακομα και την θηλυκια που εμφανως τον θελει σαν ταιρι .πρεπει να της αποδειξει οτι οι νεοσσοι της θα ειναι σε περιβαλλον ασφαλες που εκεινος θα διασφαλισει .και περιβαλλον ασφαλες με τον αλλο αρσενικο να θελει να σπασει τα αυγα γιατι γουσταρει και κεινος την ιδια θηλυκια (λογικο αν δεν του καθετε ... παντου στη φυση ετσι συμβαινει ... οπου σε φτηνουν εκει κολλας ...  )  ή με την αλλη θηλυκια να διεκδικει την ιδια φωλια που εκανε η αλλη (γιατι αν το πετυχει μπορει να κερδισει και τον αρσενικο της αλλης ... )  δεν υπαρχει ...

----------


## jenia21

Καλημερα παιδια.Η κλουβα αυτη ξεκινησε πριν απο 5 χρονια περιπου με σκοπο να εχει μονο αγρια πουλια μεσα πιασμενα απο τη φυση(δυστυχώς τοτε δεν ειχα το μυαλο που εχω τωρα :Icon Rolleyes:  οπου τα πουλια αυτα πρεπει να ειναι μονο στη φυση ελευθερα και αυτο αλαξε μεσα απο εσας :winky: ).Ειχα βαλει περιπου 25 πουλια μεσα διαφορων ειδων με σκοπο να τα βλεπω και να ακουω να κελαιδανε.Μετα απο ενα χρονο ενας φιλος μου ειχε πει να τα βγαλω ολα και να βαλω μεσα μονο 4 ζευγαρια καρδερινες για να ζευγαρωσουν οπως και εγινε.Πραγματι για 3 χρονιες ζευγαρωναν ειχα παρει αν θυμαμαι καλα 13 μικρα τον πρωτο χρονο απο τα οποια κρατησα 4 ζευγαρια παλι τα υπολοιπα μικρα τα ειχα δωσει σε φιλους και οι αρχικοι γονεις τοτε επεστρεψαν στη φυση.Μεχρι τοτε ολα καλα μετα ξεκινησαν τα προβληματα.Την δευτερη χρονια βγηκαν 15 μικρα και στο τελος της σεζον καποια απο αυτα επαθαν υπερκερατωση στα ποδια με αποτελεσμα να χρειαστει να τα πιασω ολα για να τους κανω την θεραπεια και απολυμανση στην κλουβα.Τα ειχα σε κλουβια γιατι δεν γινοταν να τα πιανω συνεχεια μεσα απο την κλουβα για να τους βαζω αλοιφη με αποτελεσμα μαλλον λογω στρες και χρονοβορας διαδικασιας να εχω πολες απωλιες πουλιων.Αυτα που σωθηκαν μπηκαν παλι μεσα στην κλουβα και την τριτη χρονια ειχαν μεγαλωσει 12 μικρα αν θυμαμαι καλα,ειναι απο το βιντεο που βλέπεται.Και ξαφνικα παλι τα ιδια,παλι ποδαγρα παλι πιασιμο παλι απωλειες με αποτελεσμα να στεναχωρηθώ να κουραστω πολυ ψυχολογικα για τα πουλακια και αυτος ηταν ο λογος που τελειωσε η κλουβα.Δεν μπορω να πω ηταν κατι το ωραιο για τα πουλακια και για μενα να τα βλεπω  να πετανε οσο γινεται ποιο ελευθερα αλλα για αναπαραγωγη με τιποτα δεν το ξανακανω.Για επιλογη ζευγαριων ουτε λογος για να μπορουσα να ξεχωρισω τα ζευγαρι το ιδιο γιατι δεν ηταν δαχτυλιδωμενα,μια φορα το προσπαθησα τον πρωτο χρονα και το επομενο πρωινο ειδα 3 μικρα πεταμενα στο χωμα. Ολα οσα σας ειπα ειναι απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και μονο,δεν ξερω αν μπορουσα να ειχα κανει κατι αλλο για να μην ειχα περασει ολα αυτα

----------


## jk21

ΔΑΜΙΑΝΕ ακομα πιστευω οτι ναι μεν σωστα επελεξες αναπαραγωγη με τα ζευγαρια ξεχωρα  .αρκει να ειναι μεγαλοι οι χωροι στην νεα κατασκευη και θυμαμαι οτι ειναι ,αλλα σε περιοδο  μη αναπαραγωγης ,ειναι ενας χωρος οπου θα μπορουσες να αναζητησεις της αιτιες της υπερκερατωσης και οταν αυτη χτυπηθει σε πουλια (σε ελεγχομενο μικροτερο χωρο ) οριστικα ,και στη ριζα της  (καποιοι χωροι ,σκευη ,φωλιας ,κλαδια ,πατηθρες θελανε απολυμανση ή αλλαγη ) να ξαναειχες εκει πουλια ,ειτε καρδερινες εκτροφης ,ειτε καναρινια .ηταν κατι πολυ ομορφο ...  μονο την ημερα που θα τα χωριζες θα ειχες καποιο θεμα αλλα μετα ολα καλα .σε περιοδους απο σεπτεμβρη μεχρι φλεβαρη θα μπορουσες ανετα να την εχεις σε λειτουργια και το υπολοιπο διαστημα να χρησιμοποιεις ελεγχομενους χωρους μικροτερους εντος της .
ή αν θες και τον ιδιο χωρο να τον χωριζες με κοτετσοσυρμα σε 3-4 αναλογα με ζευγαρια

----------


## jenia21

Δημητρη νομιζω πολλα θα μπορουσα να καω αλλααααα;;;;; τωρα παει τελειωσε.Τα σκευη τα ειχα αλαξει δεν τα απολυμανα και καποιες πατηθρες αλλα τα 2 δεντρα που ειχα μεσα;Εκει νομιζω ηταν το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα.Και ενα βιντεο μετα απο ανακαίνιση λιγο πριν απο τα περσινα ζευγαρωματα.

----------


## jk21

δεν ηξερες; δεν ρωταγες; θα εβγαζες για λιγο καιρο (2 βδομαδες το πολυ ) τα πουλια εξω και με φαρμακο ειδικο για τα φυτα ακαρεοκτονο (για τετρανυχο )πχ  vendex ,  σε  συνδιασμο με θερινο πολτο (γινεται απο ορυκτελαια ) δεν θα εμενε ιχνος απο knemidocoptes αλλα και αλλα τυχον παρασιτα  ...

----------


## jk21

το πολυ πολυ εκανες και ενα καλο ντουζ μετα το φυτο και ησουν 100% οκ και απο θεμα χημικων υπολειματων ,αν και σε ολα αυτα απο ενα σημειο χρονικο και μετα (αν τηρηθει σωστα ) δεν μενουν σοβαρα υπολειματα

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Νίκο η ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι σε ζευγαρώστρες το κάθε ζευγάρι. Αποφεύγονται μεταδόσεις ασθενειών από το ένα στο άλλο. Όλοι οι ξένοι αν δεις στο internet έχουνε ζευγαρώστρες σε σειρά και με 4-5 σειρές η μια πάνω από την άλλη.. Καλύτερος έλεγχος των γεννήσεων και της ανατροφής των νεοσσών..

----------


## jenia21

Σιγουρα θα υπηρχαν λυσεις Δημητρη αλλα απογοητευτικα πολυ αυτη την περιοδο και πηρα αυτην την αποφαση, αλλα ποιος ξερει στο μελλον κατι θα γινει παλι.Οσο για τα πουλια μετα απο προσπαθεια και αποτυχιας αναπαραγωγης  μιας χρονιας  θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι ακομα ελευθερα να πετουν και δεν εχουν πεσει σε καποια παγιδα καποιου επιτήδειου.Μπορει να ειχαν αναπαραχθει σε κλουβα αλλα ηταν σε αγρια κατασταση για ζευγααρωμα σε μικρες κλουβες.Αλεξανδρε αν θελεις να ζευγαρωσεις στην δικια σου κλουβα γνωμη μου ειναι 2 ζευγαρια μεσα και τιποτα άλλο,4-5 φωλιες σε διαφορα σημεια και οχι κλειστες η πολυ σκεπασμενες γιατι ειναι παραξενα πουλια θελουν εκει που θα κανουν φωλια να εχουν ορατοτητα γυρω τους.αυτο το λεω γιατι την πρωτη χχρονια ειχα βαλει φωλιες σαν των καναρινιων εξωτερικες και το αποτελεσσμα ηταν αυτο.

----------


## jenia21

Αυτο που βλεπεται στο βιντεο ειναι φωλια καναρινιων τυλιγμένη με χριστουγεννιάτικη γριλαντα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Η καρδερίνα θέλει να νοιώθει ασφάλεια, να έχει κάλυψη αλλά να έχει και ανοιχτό πεδίο μπροστά της . Είναι καλύτερο να έχει λιγότερη κάλυψη η φωλιά, παρά περισσότερη . Αρκετά πουλιά πλέον (ιδίως major) αναπαράγονται χωρίς καθόλου κάλυψη .Επειδή όμως μιλάμε για balcanica, στην πλειονότητα την χρειάζονται .

----------


## mitsman

Δαμιανε ΑΠΛΑ σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## jenia21

Για ποιο λογο φιλε Δημητρη;

----------


## mitsman

Που μας απαντησες και εριξες λιγο φως στην ολη υποθεση!!!! Γιατι αλλο θεωρια και αλλο πραξη!!!! Και εσυ εχεις κανει την θεωρια πραξη!

----------

